# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  14 2022 - - - 2678

## Aruiteve

Ğ¡ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½: Â«ĞÑĞ¾ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ¶ĞµÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½ ĞĞ°Ğ»Ñ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ»ĞµÑ? ĞĞ½ Ğ¼ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ±ÑÑÑÑĞ¾, ÑÑÑĞµĞºÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Â» ĞÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ*Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞºĞµ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ´ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ». Â«ĞĞ¾Ğ³ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹, Ğ¾ÑĞºÑĞ´Ğ° Ğ²Ğ·ÑĞ»ÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ñ?Â», ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ» ÑĞµĞ¿ĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¶Ğµ ÑĞºÑ-Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğº ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ£Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸ÑÑ Â«Ğ¤ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ*Ğ¾ÑÑÂ» Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ§Ğ-2022. Â«ĞĞ½ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÂ», â Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ¾Ğ½. Ğ¡Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ·ÑĞ²Ğ°Ğ¼ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ², Ğ¾ÑĞ´ÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞµĞ½, ÑĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ±ĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½, Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ°, Ğ¿ÑÑĞµÑĞµÑÑĞ²ÑÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ±ĞµĞ· Ğ¼ÑĞ¶ÑĞ¸Ğ½. Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¼ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ ĞºÑÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ â ÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ*ÑÑÑÑĞ¹ÑĞ° Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½ĞºĞ°. ĞÑĞ´ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ ĞµĞ·Ğ´ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞºÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸, Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ¼, Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ·Ğ°Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¸ ĞºÑĞ¿Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶Ğµ. Ğ¡Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ° Ğ¾Ñ ĞĞ¼ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ² ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ĞºĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ² ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²ÑĞµÑ ĞµÑĞµ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğº. ĞĞ·Ğ·ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ£Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ» Ğ² ÑÑĞµÑÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ¾ÑĞ° Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ´, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ» Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ¾ÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¼. Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ "Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾". 

ĞĞµÑÑĞ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ĞµÑ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ Ğ² ĞºĞ°ÑÑĞµÑĞµ. ĞĞ²Ğµ Ğ½ĞµĞ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¼Ñ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ*ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğµ-ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ¾ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğµ, ĞµÑ Ğ»ÑĞ´ÑÑ, ĞºÑĞ»ÑÑÑÑĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµ ÑĞºĞ»Ğ°Ğ´ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ. ĞÑĞ¸Ğ²ĞµÑÑÑĞ²ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ²ÑĞµÑ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ¹ ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°! Ğ*Ğ°Ğ´Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½-ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ§Ğ-2022 - ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ´, 1/2 ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°. ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ 14 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ° 22:00 Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¹Ğ´ĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ Ğ*Ğ»Ñ-ĞĞ°Ğ¹Ñ. 14 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ 2022 - Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ - ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞµĞºĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ñ. Ğ 5 Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° (3 Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ¸ 2 Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¸); ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ, Ğ³ĞµĞ¾Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ñ, ĞºĞ»Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ñ, Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸. 

ĞĞ¾Ğ·Ğ¶Ğµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ·ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞºÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ. Ğ¡ĞµĞ²ĞµÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ Ğ²Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ´Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¼ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸. Ğ 1921 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ² Ğ*Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ½Ğµ, Ğ² ÑĞµĞ·ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ°ÑĞµ ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµÑĞ¿ÑĞ±Ğ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ° Ğ*Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞ½Ğ° Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ²Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ° Ğ² 1926 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑĞ·ÑĞºĞ¾-Ğ¸ÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğº Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞµĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ´ÑÑÑ ĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ´ÑÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ±ĞµĞ· ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ§Ğ-2022 ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ¼ÑÑ, Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾Ñ â Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»: ĞĞ³ĞµÑĞ´ Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞ» Ğ² ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ° Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ Ñ ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¹ (2:1). Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞºĞ°ĞµÑ Ğ² 6 Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ñ. Ğ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ² ÑÑĞµĞ´Ğ½ĞµĞ¼ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµ Ğ´Ğ²ÑÑ Ğ¼ÑÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑ. ĞĞ° Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ ĞĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ°Ğ½ ĞĞ±Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğµ ÑĞ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ»ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ±Ğ°ÑĞ´Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ§Ğ-2022 Ğ¸ Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµĞ¼Ğµ Â«Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»+Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÂ». ĞĞ° ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑÑÑ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ° Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ°. Ğ¤Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸: WW L WW . Ğ¤Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾: D WWWW . Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼ÑÑ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ - ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° ÑĞ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞ°Ğ¼ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑÑ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑÑ. âĞÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ»ÑĞ²Ñâ Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ´Ğ²ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑĞ¿ÑĞµĞ¶Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¹. ĞĞ°Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ² ÑĞµÑĞ²ĞµÑÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ñ ÑÑĞ±ĞºĞ°, Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ° âĞ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ°â. ĞĞ¾Ğ½ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ² 1/2 Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾ĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ´ÑÑ Ğ±Ğ¾ÑÑĞ±Ñ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ñ ÑĞ¸ÑĞºĞ½ĞµĞ¼ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¼ÑÑ Ğ¶ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ·Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ½ÑÑ ĞĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ° Ğ*ĞµĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ³Ğ¸. ĞĞ³ÑĞ°ĞµĞ¼ ĞĞ2Ğ (2,5) Ğ·Ğ° 1,57 ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ. ĞĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ»ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ¸ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ»ĞµÑĞµÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» Ğ§Ğ Ğ¸Ğ·-Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ ÑĞµĞ¹ÑĞ¾Ğ². 

Ğ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ 1/2 ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° 2022 ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°ĞµÑ Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°ĞµĞ¼ Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¾Ğº Ğ±ÑĞºĞ¼ĞµĞºĞµÑĞ¾Ğ². ĞĞ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ» ĞºĞ»ÑÑĞµĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ§Ğ-2022 Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ. ĞĞ¾Ñ Ğ¸ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞºĞµ ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑ. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑĞ·Ñ ÑÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ±ĞºĞ¸ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ÑÑ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¸, Ğ¸ Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ´ÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ·ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ°Ñ, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¸ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·ÑÑ Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ³. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ±Ğ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞ° Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞĞ±Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğµ. ĞĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾, Ğ·Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ²ĞµÑÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ñ, Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ±ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑ ĞÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°. ĞĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑĞµĞ³Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ§Ğ-2022. ĞĞ°Ğº ĞµÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ² Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑĞµ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾: ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¾Ñ ĞĞ±Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğµ Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ 1/2 ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞÑĞ²ÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº Ğ¦Ğ¡ĞĞ ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸Ñ ĞĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ§Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»ĞµĞµ. 

Ğ ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ, Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ²ÑĞ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ñ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ°Ğº ÑĞ¶ Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ° ÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ñ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ² ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿ĞµĞ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ° ĞĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ° Ğ*ĞµĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ñ Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹. Ğ Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ°Ğ· Ğ² ÑĞµĞºÑÑĞµĞ¼ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ» ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ğ»ĞµĞºÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ° Ñ Ğ»ÑÑÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹. ĞĞ²ĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ğµ ÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ²: Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ´Ğ°Ñ ĞÑÑĞ½Ñ Ğ¤ĞµÑĞ½Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´ĞµÑĞ° Ğ² Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞºĞ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ñ (Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ» Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑ Ğ¸ Ğ½ĞµĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞµĞ· Ğ¼ÑÑĞ°) Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑÑÑĞµĞ» Ğ¤ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞ°, Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ» ĞÑĞ½Ñ. Ğ¡Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ¹Ğ¼Ğµ Ğ¸ Ğ¸ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ â Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ» Ğ*Ğ½-ĞĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸, ÑÑĞ°Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ½ÑĞ¼ (1:0). ĞĞ°Ğ½ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ°ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ§Ğ-2022 Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ»ÑĞ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ - ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ - Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½-ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ§Ğ-2022 . ĞĞ³ÑÑÑĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞµÑÑĞ¸ Ñ ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ğ´ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°ĞµÑ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ»ÑÑÑĞµ. 

Ğ§ĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ¸ÑĞ° 2022/2023. ĞĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ - ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ° azscore. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â Ğ²ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ± Ğ¾ÑĞ´ÑÑĞµ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾: Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑÑ, Ğ½ÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ° Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ°, ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°. ĞĞ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» â Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ (Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ¾) Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ½ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ² 22:00. ĞĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ²Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ°Ñ, ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ¸ Ñ ÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. Ğ ÑĞ½Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ²ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğµ ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ¶Ğ½ÑĞµ ĞºÑÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ. Ğ£ĞºĞ°Ğ¹Ğ¼ĞµĞ´ĞµĞ½ Ğ¸ ĞÑÑĞ°Ğ½ â ÑĞ°Ğ¼ÑĞµ ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ° Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ĞºĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑĞºÑÑÑĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° ĞµÑĞµ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ°, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞµĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸: Â«ĞĞ¾Ğ·Ğ´ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑÑ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°ÑĞ»ÑĞ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¹Â» 

8 Ğ°Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ»Ñ 1904 Ğ³. ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ, Ğ¿Ğ¾ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ±ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğµ Ğ²Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´ÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ Ğ² ĞĞ³Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑĞµ, Ğ° ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ â Â«Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞµ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑÑÂ» Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ ÑĞ¾ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ ÑĞµĞ²ĞµÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ²Ñ Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ±Ğ°Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ¸Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ²ÑĞ´ĞµĞ»ÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸. ĞÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº: Ğ*Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ£Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ·-Ğ·Ğ° Ğ³ÑĞ¸Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» Ğ§Ğ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑĞµ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ÑĞºĞ¸Ñ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞºÑÑÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸. 14 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»Ñ â 2022 Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ Ğ²Â*. ĞĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ´ Ğ*ĞµĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑÑĞ°, Ğ½Ğ¾ ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼-ÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ¼ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ² Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµĞ¹ ÑÑĞµĞ¿ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ°, Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµÑÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ² Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ°ÑÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ½ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑĞµĞ¹ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑÑÑĞºÑÑÑĞµ. Ğ*Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾: ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¶ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°ĞµÑ. ĞĞ°ÑÑĞµÑĞ° Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹.

----------

